# pushing some snow with the stoke



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

plowing 6 inches at the storage lockers. Love my boss v plow





fix heading (powerstroke)


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

supposed to be power stroke


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

what size of the plow


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

8.2 boss V


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jewell1386;1654443 said:


> 8.2 boss V


Thought it look small Slap wings on it that stroke will push it


----------

